# EXCEL Landkarte mit Koordinaten



## at0x (27. Juli 2009)

Hi, ich habe im Internet nach einem Bsp gesucht, wie man eine Landkarte in Excel einfügt und via Eintragung der Koordinaten dort die Punkte angezeigt bekommt. 

Habe sowas auch gefunden, aber irgendwie steige ich durch die Programmierung nicht durch.

Hat jmd schon Erfahrungen gemacht? Bzw kann mir da jmd Ratschläge geben?

Habe das Bsp mal hochgeladen

Geokarte


----------



## akrite (27. Juli 2009)

...wenn Du das Beispiel nennst, was Du bereits gefunden hast, wäre ich dankbar - ist nämlich auch für mich ein interessantes Thema (GIS).


----------



## at0x (27. Juli 2009)

Naja, das Problem bei der ganzen Sache ist ja, dass ich Koordinaten eingeben will. Längen und Breitengeraden. Nun soll die Funktion dann ja aus einer anderen Tabelle diese Daten beziehen und diese dann auf der Karte markieren...


----------



## akrite (27. Juli 2009)

at0x hat gesagt.:


> Habe sowas auch gefunden, aber irgendwie steige ich durch die Programmierung nicht durch.


....wo ? URL ? Ich frage ja nicht umsonst, reverse-engineering ist doch sehr beliebt !


----------



## at0x (27. Juli 2009)

URL habe ich nicht mehr, habe die Datei oben als Anhang hinzugefügt


----------



## tombe (28. Juli 2009)

Einfach mal im Netz nach "GEODATEN.XLS" suchen da findet man jede Menge:

Das Original und hier den Eintrag 97 bzw. 109 aufrufen!!

Hier wird auch darüber diskutiert.


----------



## at0x (28. Juli 2009)

HI tombe,

genau dieser XLS habe ich mich auch bedient. Nur sind meine Anforderungen etwas anders, aber ich werd mir mal den Thread durchlesen


----------

